# Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus



## Forfex (4. Juni 2011)

*Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

Spiele hauptsächlich Shooter und wie schon ,,gesagt" mit Links. Brauch keine 20 Tastenmaus,sollte nur gut für Linkshänder geeignet sein.
Jemand eine Empfehlung ?
Spielt warscheinlich keine Rolle,aber als Tastatur benutze ich die Steelseries 6GV2


----------



## FrittenFett (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

Hm, Low oder Highsenser?

Ansonsten natürlich die gute, alte Intelli!


----------



## Forfex (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

Jemand Erfahrung mit der Razer Lachesis Refresh oder SteelSeries Xai ?


----------



## Maxanier (4. Juni 2011)

Hier ist ein ähnlicher thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...che-gaming-maus-und-mauspad-linkshaender.html


----------



## s|n|s (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

Von Razer gibt es:
Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn Left Hand Edtion - 3500 dpi
Razer Abyssus Gaming Mouse


----------



## ck0184 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

würde auch die deathadder left-hand edition oder die steelseries xai in die engere wahl nehmen.

persönlich würd ich die razer nehmen, liegt wohl besser in der hand, als ne symmetrische maus.

MfG


----------



## Chrigi26 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

Also ich rate auch jedem Linkshänder zur Razer Deathadder Left-Handed Edition! Ich hab mir nach jahrelangem Spielen mit einer symmetrischen Maus endlich eine reine Linkshändermaus gekauft und sie ist einfach nur super. Die Ergonomie der Razer ist sehr gut und angenehm (im Gegensatz zu den symmetrischen Mäusen), und die Daumentasten sind sehr gut platziert.
Ist ein sehr schönes Stück Hardware und auch so ziemlich die einzige Linkshändermaus (für Gamer) die ich kenne. Alles andere ist für Rechtshänder gedacht oder ist symmetrisch, da der allergrösste Käufermarkt halt aus Rechtshändern besteht, deshalb ist die Deathadder LHE auch so ein Unikat 

Chrigi


----------



## buzty (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*

die d.a. ist schon ganz gut, allgemein sagen, dass so eine besser ist als eine symmetrische würde ich aber nicht sagen - ich komme als linkshänder mit meiner xai besser zurecht als mit der d.a. - also, ausprobieren!


----------



## DerNachbar (7. Juni 2011)

Ich wuerde sagen logitech mx518

Habe ich und geht gut oder g 500


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> Ich wuerde sagen logitech mx518
> 
> Habe ich und geht gut oder g 500


 

Aber schon mitbekommen das er eine Maus für linkshänder sucht? 

Würde auch die Intelli 1.1 oder die Xai nehmen. Vorteil bei den beiden ist, man kann die so greifen wie man will und bekommt keine Postition vorgeschrieben.


----------



## DerNachbar (12. Juni 2011)

Ja ich bin auch links Händer geht Wunder bar


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gute linkshänder Gaming Maus*



DerNachbar schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch links Händer geht Wunder bar


 
Klar. Wenn man als Linkshänder die Maus mit rechts benutzt. Aber er sucht speziell eine Maus die er mit links benutzen kann. Da fallen die Logitech Mäuse komplett raus da die Dinger eine ergonomische Form für Rechtshänder haben.


----------

